# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  fotke Rodinih majica

## apricot

za one koji ne znaju kako majice izgledaju, evo nekoliko sličica:

Rodine majice

_anchie76 editirala link na majice_

----------


## jassi

ja sam kupila dvije a rado bi za malog i ovu  addicted to mum s milk za 4 god velicina .kazi kak ju dobijem.ove dve mi je slala iz istre mislim .i zanima me dal postoje za nas mame....ja bi rado  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

> za one koji ne znaju kako majice izgledaju, evo nekoliko sličica:
> 
> http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mir...28dre2&.src=ph


  Bravo Apri, svaka čast   :Klap:

----------


## Vodenjak

Vidim da je vrijeme da kupimo koju novu majicu   :D .

----------


## enela

Ima li tih majica i za bebe (4 mj, veličina 68/74)?

----------


## apricot

ima svih veličina: od 68 do desetke

----------


## jassi

a za mame nista  :Sad:  .ja bi tu desetku navukla na sebe  :Laughing:

----------


## Aneta

A kako moze se je kupiti? Zivim u Makarskoj

----------


## ninni

cijena?

----------


## apricot

70 kuna majice, 25 kalendari.

----------


## ninni

super, dolazim i ja   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

*TJEDAN 11.12. - 15.12.*


*Utorak*, od 18 - 20 
*Srijeda*, - ništa 
*Četvrtak*, od 18:30 - 20 
*Petak*, od 17:30 - 19:30

----------


## jassi

pitanje posto nije bili maica u velicini4-negi jedan komad,a za odrasle opce,dal ce sada doci nesto novo????

----------


## Mamita

kako jedan komad br. 4?
kad si bila?

----------


## jassi

ma jok ja,bila je druga forumasica koja mi je kupovala,ali je br 4 nasla samo jednu maicu,ostale su bile vece, a za odrasle nista. nisam mogla doci. inace sam htjela jos bar dve br 4  za malog i naravno jednu za sebe.
ak ima javite mi
hvala

----------


## Mamita

nema za odrasle

javimo ti za broj 4

----------


## pcelica

Jel'  ima 4 ˝sunce moje malo˝?
Možda dođem danas do 4, ako ima!

----------


## jassi

imam mamino cudoviste,mogu biti sve sto zelim i ja sam malo sunce

----------


## goce1

BAŠ SU LIJEPE MAJICE

----------


## ivarica

ima br. 4 raznih boja i natpisa.
slobodno dodjite danas popodne, huanita i ja smo tu barem do 18 h.

----------


## jassi

tek sam sad procitalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,otisla sam na pregled u 11.........pegula

----------


## ivarica

sljedeci tjedan smo opet tu

----------


## jassi

:Love:

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## apricot

*DANAS, SRIJEDA 20.12.
Rodino gnijezdo od 16 - 18*

----------


## emanuel

mogu li ja naruciti i poslati vam novac na ziro racun? Zivim u SB. Pleaseeeee  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

emanuel, pošterina je oko 25 kuna

----------


## emanuel

> emanuel, pošterina je oko 25 kuna


da je i 50 nema problema   :Grin:  

samo da potvrdim, cijena majica je 70 kn ili su sada na popustu?
dugacki ili kratki rukav?


kupujem i kalendar   :Love:

----------


## apricot

majice su trenutno dugih rukava, a od 10.3. će biti i kratkih.
nisu na popustu, cijena je uvijek ista.
kalendar ti poklonimo, ali mislim da njih ne možemo slati poštom jer je prevelik i nezgrapan.
zar nitko od Brođana ne ide u Zagreb?

----------


## Sun

ja slala kalendar tako da sam ga omotala oko majice i došao jeu dobrom stanju   :Razz:

----------


## emanuel

> majice su trenutno dugih rukava, a od 10.3. će biti i kratkih.
> nisu na popustu, cijena je uvijek ista.
> kalendar ti poklonimo, ali mislim da njih ne možemo slati poštom jer je prevelik i nezgrapan.
> zar nitko od Brođana ne ide u Zagreb?


Na zalost nitko od meni poznatih ne ide za ZG, no dogovaram se PP pa ce mi jedna dobra dusa poslati postom.  :Love:

----------


## apricot

neka se onda dobra duša javi

----------


## Tashunica

Ja bih slijedeći tjedan došla kupiti majice. Od kad do kad mogu doći radnim danom?

----------


## apricot

Kad ih Mukica donese iz Samobora, javit ću na ovom topicu dan kada se mogu kupiti.

----------


## Tashunica

thanks

----------


## lara01

Emanuel, ja idem u Brod sljedeći petak.
Javi se ako nisi riješila.

----------


## Hobita

Hoće li biti Rodinih majica i 10.3. na Velesajmu?

----------


## apricot

Naravno da će biti: šivaju se i tiskaju nove, bit će i sa dugim i sa kratkim rukavima.

----------


## Hobita

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Hady

Bok,

kupila bi i ja za svoje čudovište majicu, sad je 68, neke stvari imamo i 74. Da li mogu kupiti tu u Ri ili Opatiji od nekog ili samo naručiti ovako u Zg?

----------


## apricot

Majice se prodaju i po sjedištima podružnica u vrijeme trajanja nekih Rodinih akcija: Dan planete Zemlje, Dani udruga, Tjedan dojenja...

Sljedeća akcija je Dan planete Zemlje i pretpostavljam da će u Rijeci biti štand na kojemu će se prodavati majice (početak travnja).
Ako ti je to dugo čekati, pokušaj u Zagrebu zadužiti nekoga da ti kupi i dostavi jer je slanje poštom - neisplativo.

----------


## Lora163

Dal se u Čanićevoj mogu kupiti majce i da li su stigli kratki rukavi?
Ja bi čitavo brdo majca za mene, MM, moje drage vražićke i njihove prijatelje ko poklone za ročkase! :D  :D  :D

----------


## nikolicc

Ja bih isto majice, ali ako ima neka dobra duša koja je iz Siska pa ide u Zagreb ili iz Zagreba dolazi u Sisak.Ja bih majice za sebe i za curku najmanji broj.

----------


## newa

I ja bih isti mamino čudovište i ne po guzi.
Pa da ga fino pošaljem kod svekrve u toj majici, jer mi se tuži da ga baka tuče  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Inače nosi 4, i uskoro nam je rođendan, a mi u Slavoniji   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

Lora, kratki rukavi stižu sutra.
Zagrepčani će ih moći kupiti na Rasprodaji, a poslije u Rodinom gnijezdu, prema rasporedu koji će biti objavljen na ovom topicu.

Što se nezagrepčana tiče... bilo bi dobro da pronađete nekoga koga biste zadužil.
newa, gdje si u Slavoniji? 
nikolicc, pa nije Zagreb nakraj svijeta, sigurno ponekad doazite.
ili se dogovori s Casper, ona će biti na Rasprodaji, a živi u Sisku.

----------


## newa

Malo mjesto kraj Osijeka. A i u Osijek rijetko idem....

----------


## nikolicc

Nikako ne mogu do Zagreba, a nema mi tko, muž je na terenu a i kada dođe onda je to vikendom.Da curku vučem sa sobom za sad mi je velika pustolovina  :Cekam:  .Nisam pitala da li imaju majice za odrasle?

----------


## apricot

Mi možemo dostaviti do Osijeka, ali za dalje ćeš se morati sama snaći...   :Sad:

----------


## newa

To bi bilo odlično.Makar ću poslati nekoga u Osijek da mi ih pokupi.
Ja radim dvokratno, pa mi je stvarno nezgodno.
Znači broj 4 za dečka. Dugi rukav. 
Ne po guzi i mamino čudovište.
Jel može to?

----------


## apricot

newa, najbolje je da se javiš voditeljici osječke podružnice (ivancica).

uskoro će biti neka od Rodinih akcija i majice će se prodavati u Osijeku i u drugim gradovima.
To je najjednostavnija opcija.

Pratite zbivanja u vašoj županiji...

----------


## newa

ok hvala!

----------


## Lora163

Se već mogu kupiti majce u čanićevoj?
Ja bi dojurila po par njih  :D

----------


## željka!

Kad će biti neka akcija u Splitu?

----------


## Marna

A u Rijeci?   :Smile:  
Moja K. obožava majicu "Addicted to Mum's Milk" i stalno je nosi!   :Love:  
Hvala!

----------


## apricot

Mislim da će se obilježavati Dan planete Zemlje i u Rijeci i u Splitu.
Pratite Portal i sve ćete znati.

----------


## Lora163

jel se moogu kupit u čanićevoj
ja sam totalno nestrpljiva
 :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Moći će se od sljedećega tjedna, samo da napravimo inventuru: jučer je na Rasprodaji prodano cca 170 komada!

----------


## Lora163

super juhuuuuu  :D

----------


## anjica

> Moći će se od sljedećega tjedna, samo da napravimo inventuru: jučer je na *Rasprodaji prodano cca 170 komada*!


 :D  :D

----------


## Lapis

I mi smo ih pokupovali! 
Obećala sam mm nakon podužeg prigovaranja da ću poslati "službeni upit" zašto nema nijedne tatino nešto? Rogoborio je cijeli dan da je to diskriminacija koju nije očekivao od Roda   :Grin:  , da ja imam dvije, a on nijednu! A ona mogu biti sve što želim je neutralna. Dakle? Što da mu kažem?

----------


## aries24

imam i ja jedan prijedlog: neki natpis o autosjedalicama

mi smo u subotu uzeli addicted, čudovište, zelenu guzu i ne po guzi  :D

----------


## Luna Rocco

> imam i ja jedan prijedlog: neki natpis o autosjedalicama


I ja bih to, zastrašujuće mali broj ljudi ih koristi.

I naš tata je naduren zbog "maminog čudovišta".

----------


## upornamama

> Mislim da će se obilježavati Dan planete Zemlje i u Rijeci i u Splitu.
> Pratite Portal i sve ćete znati.


A Istra?

----------


## apricot

Morat ćete do Pule...

----------


## upornamama

Hvala, vec sam u Puli. Pitam jer bih majice.

----------


## apricot

Na sljedećoj akciji, za Dan planete Zemlje, bit će i u Puli vjerojatno štand.
Morat ćeš pratiti Rodine akcije na Portalu, nema druge...

----------


## upornamama

:D

----------


## upornamama

> Na sljedećoj akciji, za Dan planete Zemlje, bit će i u Puli vjerojatno štand.


 :D

----------


## upornamama

ah, otislo 2 puta, a kaze da ne moze postati. nije namjerno...

----------


## klara

Ima li među majicama i onih s natpisom "Ja sam čudesna beba"? (ili tako nekako)

----------


## apricot

nema, nažalost...

----------


## lana1

dali planirate doći i u čakovec.
ja bi kupila vaše majice ali zagreb mi je daleko  :?

----------


## apricot

lana, imamo podružnicu u sjeverozapadnoj Hrvatskoj (Varaždin/Čakovec).
Javi se hildegard, ona je voditeljica.

----------


## anchie76

Nove slicice su vam u prvom postu   :Smile:

----------


## Adi

imali još tih majičica

----------


## apricot

ima majica, kako ne.
uvijek ih ima.

Adi, gdje živiš?

----------


## Mima

Joj baš bi i ja majice, za vrtić. Gdje se mogu kupiti?

----------


## leonisa

majice se inace mogu kupiti utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14.

takodjer se mogu kupiti na svim akcijama u kojima Roda sudjeluje (Tjedan dojenja, Dan planete Zemlje, rasprodaja......) a OVAJ CIJELI TJEDAN se mogu kupiti u RG jer traje Tjedan otvorenih vrata http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=47556
 :Smile:

----------


## donna

ja bi jednu majčicu onu "Ne po guzi " ako može za moju curicu br 86 ili malko veću...jel mi se može nekako do Osijeka dostaviti?? hvala  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

donna, roda ce imati stand u osijeku 29.09. povodom TD 2007. i moci ces tamo kupiti majice i upoznati se vise s radom udruge.
tocna lokacija i vrijeme biti ce obavljeni na portalu, stoga sta reci nego- prati portal   :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

> donna, roda ce imati stand u osijeku 29.09. povodom TD 2007. i moci ces tamo kupiti majice i upoznati se vise s radom udruge.
> tocna lokacija i vrijeme biti ce obavljeni na portalu, stoga sta reci nego- prati portal


hoce li se stand postaviti i u rijeci? hvala

----------


## leonisa

hoce  :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

hvala jos jednom, veselim se  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

> hvala jos jednom, veselim se


ajme, ti još uvijek loviš majice   :Grin:  

i ja skupa s tobom  :D

----------


## sandraf

> sandraf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hvala jos jednom, veselim se 
> 
> 
> ajme, ti još uvijek loviš majice   
> 
> i ja skupa s tobom  :D


a ne, ne daj boze da vrludam bez uspjeha - ja kupujem rodine majice svake nove sezone, winnie mi je svjedok  :Grin: . red je da i ove godine razveselimo tete u vrticu nekom novom simpaticnom porukom i da se pohvalimo jos jednom addicted.

----------


## donna

> donna, roda ce imati stand u osijeku 29.09. povodom TD 2007. i moci ces tamo kupiti majice i upoznati se vise s radom udruge.
> tocna lokacija i vrijeme biti ce obavljeni na portalu, stoga sta reci nego- prati portal


ok hvala....

----------


## predatorica

> A u Rijeci?   
> Moja K. obožava majicu "Addicted to Mum's Milk" i stalno je nosi!   
> Hvala!




A ta majica nije naslikama, je li je jos ima jer ja bi bas tuuu!

----------


## leonisa

kojim slikama?
ima napisala sam popis maica koje roda ima.
za sada ima i svih velicina.
majice mozete kupiti u RG utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16 h (s iznimkom ovaj utorak- ne moze) i na sljedecoj rodinoj rasprodaji.

----------


## predatorica

> Nove slicice su vam u prvom postu





na tim slikama.
 :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ma mora addicted biti na slikama, to nam je prva djecja   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

nasla na portalu jednu staru fotku
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/tekstovi/nag_Hana.jpg

----------


## ivarica

a ovdje ih ima isto nekoliko
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2045

----------


## stelerina

Ide li tko mozda u rodino gnjezdo ovaj tjedan   :Smile:  mi bi majcice al nikak nemrem zbrisat s posla u to vrijeme   :Sad:

----------


## predatorica

HVALA, bas je slatka majica. Ima i sa dugim rukavima jel da?

----------


## apricot

ima, naravno. 
zadnja pošiljka je bila s "duplom" rukavima pa izgleda kao da je majica kratkih rukava obučena preko dugih.
kombinacije boja su nenabrojive, ima stvarno svakakvih...

----------


## predatorica

super :D

----------

